# Barrett Rec7 pdw or LWRC psd



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello, does anyone know any real differences with these two guns, or is it pretty much which name you like better? All I can find is that they both cost about the same price. LWRC comes with buis, 1 mag and more color choices. The Barrett comes with 2 mags and the option of paying $676 to get the aimpoint micro T-1. The Barrett's barrel is 8" and the LWRC's is 8.5". For this comparison lets make them both select fire and in 6.8spc


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

:rip:


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't even give my vote for the "prettiest" on this one. :smt019


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> Hello, does anyone know any real differences with these two guns, or is it pretty much which name you like better? All I can find is that they both cost about the same price. LWRC comes with buis, 1 mag and more color choices. The Barrett comes with 2 mags and the option of paying $676 to get the aimpoint micro T-1. *The Barrett's barrel is 8" and the LWRC's is 8.5". For this comparison lets make them both select fire and in 6.8spc*


I doubt there's a member on this board that's ever touched a select fire version of these guns as they are prohibited outside of very specific usages. Are you just asking out of curiosity or are you looking to buy a short barreled rifle? Before putting any additional effort into this, are you familiar with your state's NFA laws regarding short barreled rifles?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I can get these from what i can find about my state. I'm considering one of these after a bit of savings. However most of it is wondering if anyone knows any differences in these two guns. I saw the LWRC on Future weapons and saw Ronnie Barrett talking his up with NutNfancy at shot show and he can sure talk good game. 

Just wondering if anyone has an opinion on these two The answer could be on full length AR if ppl know about there quality.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> I can get these from what i can find about my state. I'm considering one of these after a bit of savings. However most of it is wondering if anyone knows any differences in these two guns. I saw the LWRC on Future weapons and saw Ronnie Barrett talking his up with NutNfancy at shot show and he can sure talk good game.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has an opinion on these two The answer could be on full length AR if ppl know about there quality.


You can get a SBR, but no burst unless you get a pre-1986 registered sear package etc, and even then you're talking a big chunk of change. FWIW I seem to recall that LWRC has been doing piston driven ARs for the longest of the current players... but both have stellar reputations.

PM inbound regarding where you van get more info.


----------

